# Finally able to run across the ever so green pastures without any pain <3



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

*Leroy 6-1-95 * 7-25-12*

Some pics of my dear best friend when we brought him home to our farm and a few years later.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's a drawing i did in tribute to Leroy.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He looked like a wonderful ole boy. Seeing him with the other horses, he certainly looked to have had a happy life with wide open spaces to run and buddies to keep company with. What more could a horse want? Friends, space and love. 

You are a remarkable artist. Stunning drawing!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I just want to reach through the computer and give you a great big {{hug}}. The pictures are wonderful and it certainly looks as though he had a wonderful life during his time with you....I hope those memories carry you through to the day you are together again.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

He was a great horse, my best friend and loved to race when he was moved to new pastures. 
Thank you.
I love to draw, the best ones are usually when i'm mad or depressed....


----------

